# Trẻ táo bón lâu ngày nên dùng men vi sinh bổ sung lợi khuẩn



## Ovixbaby (21/7/21)

Hậu quả của táo bón:
- Chậm phát triển thể chất và trí tuệ: Trẻ ăn không ngon miệng, biếng ăn, kém hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng, gây tình trạng sụt cân, suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển trí não.







- Ảnh hưởng tâm lý: Trẻ hay quấy khóc, đau bụng quằn quại, khó chịu ,cáu gắt, tính khí thất thường. Trẻ sợ đi vệ sinh. Phân ứ đọng lâu trong đại tràng làm trẻ bị són phân ( ị đùn), khiến trẻ xấu hổ, ảnh hưởng xấu đến tâm lý trẻ
- Gây bệnh lý đường tiêu hóa: Nứt hậu môn, Rối loạn tiêu hóa, sa trực tràng, phình đại tràng, có nguy cơ ung thư trực tràng.
- Phân ứ đọng lâu, gây tích tụ độc tố trong đó có nhiều tác nhân gây ung thư và các tác nhân gây ra các bệnh lý nguy hiểm khác






Men vi sinh ITALILACTOR Bổ sung vitamin và lysin tăng cường sức đề kháng, nâng cao sức khỏe thể chất
2. Công Dụng men vi sinh ITALILACTOR

Bổ sung vi khuẩn probiotic có ích, hỗ trợ cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột cho trẻ em.
Hỗ trợ giảm nguy cơ rối loạn tiêu hóa.
Giảm các tình trạng táo bón, đầy hơi khó tiêu ở trẻ.
Tạo cảm giác ngon miệng cho bé.
Tăng cường sức đề kháng, giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh.
Hotline: 0348966862​


----------

